# TryHard Dutch Aquascape (Ukaps Edition!)



## DutchMuch (6 Aug 2018)

Hey there guys welcome to my journal,
I figured i'd make one on here since I have one on just about every other forum. 
I am currently in the progress of creating a Dutch Aquascape, this of course is a work in progress as I am currently working on dialing down fertilization methods that are on the more custom side. I also am Moving right now so bear with me for a while haha.
Anyway enough chit chat and onto the good stuff  

FTS (Full Tank Shot): 




*Specs:
Plants:*

Pearlweed
Ludwigia 'mini super red'
Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'

dwarf lobelia cardinalis
Eleocharis 'mini'
Rotala Rotundfolia
Blyxa japonica
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'
Rotala Mac (just the standard variety)
Rotala indica 'true'
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze'
Rotala Vietnam
Limnophila aromatica
*Inhabitants:*

10 Celebes rainbows (8 now since 2 disappeared over months)
Sakura fire red cherries
Assassin snails
A dash of ember tetras (6)
2 Twig catfish
Unknown amount of pygmy cories (9+ since they bred on accident)
chopstick snails
nerite
pest snails
1 black Mollie
*Equipment:*

Hydor professional 350 filter w/ lily pipes
Eheim surface skimmer 
Pressurized Co2 5lb canister w/ GLA atomic diffuser and glass drop checker
4ft agrobite lighting fixture, 6 bulbs- each are 6500k full spectrum bulbs.


Currently this is far from a Dutch Aquascape, its more like "piles of plants", because currently thats what it is, the tank isnt to old itself and as I said previously I'm still working on the fine tuning of the tank for a longer life span. This includes fertilization, and well... thats about it. 
Currently I'm dosing well under the Estimative Index recommendations and this is because the tank is dirted, and this is why I said previously I'm working on finally tweaking the dosing regime (just started dosing a few days ago).

*Dosing Regime:
Micros:*
B- 0.0018ppm
Cu 0.0002ppm
Fe 0.01 ppm
Mg 0.0022ppm
Mn 0.0028ppm
Mo 0.000076ppm
Zn 0.006ppm
dGH 0.004ppm

* Macros:*
N- 0.15ppm
P- 0.026ppm
K- 0.0854ppm

I'm dosing that 3x a week separate days for micros/macros.

Anyway I'm currently away from the tank now moving- so I pray it is doing well  anyway I will keep this journal very up-to-date so be prepared for many pics in the long run.

Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoy,
_Nate/Dutchmuch_


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Aug 2018)

sry did my assumptions incorrectly, what I'm dosing is according to EI not under it haha my apologies I did my math wrong.
When im done moving I plan to do custom dry ferts so I look forward to that  gosh if im having trouble with the math NOW imagine what itll be like in a month *puts on chemical suit* lol!


----------



## paul_j (6 Aug 2018)

I like it! 
Except for the piece of wood on the right, placement is a little odd right before the grout of plants. How old is the tank? It looks pretty mature already.


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Aug 2018)

paul_j said:


> I like it!
> Except for the piece of wood on the right, placement is a little odd right before the grout of plants. How old is the tank? It looks pretty mature already.


ty 
few months old.
Cholla wood isnt part of the scape its just their for shrimps enjoyment.


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Aug 2018)

currently in the hartwell house (new house) and going to the tanks house today, so ill update with pics immediately upon arrival!
hoping everything is alright w/ it. Since my grandfather cared for it whilst I was away.


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Aug 2018)

Ok im back with the tank in Fayetteville- taking it to hartwell sometime this week. So well see how It does in shipment
currently snails have eaten 1/2 the rotala mac.
and ludwigia pantanal has stunted I assume due to me adding it 6 days ago and is sending off new side shoots, well see how this goes. 



 


 


 


 
sorry for the crap photos I dont have my good cam. with me.


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Aug 2018)

for people who enjoy helping plants: https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com...-ludwigia-pantanal-assistance.html#post989589


----------



## DutchMuch (12 Aug 2018)

Back with a few pics-

The more I grow lobelia cardinalis, the more it grows on me. Lately ive been viewing the plant closely, and even though in high tech conditions its a slow-medium grower, its very pretty and very much worth the wait in time. Definitely not a plant for profit but its a plant for sight thats for sure. 
As for my blyxa japonica, I have found that it is actually doing very well IN the dhg, I thought the dhg would take it over but turns out it looks Very appealing. It makes it look very much natural. Even though its not.
Rotala rotundfolia is still coming along from the last trim.
The DHG is growing like a weed.
All is well in the kingdom of plants.
p.s. last night I saw 3 shrimp out at once, how about that! Beautiful colorations on them. 
So for the pantanal and rotala mac, some of the pantanal is doing great, some has stunted but is sending out side shoots- seems there is hope!
For the rotala mac, well- we will just have to wait n' see...


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Aug 2018)

FTS





Leaving tmrw morning to move the tank up to the new house, gonna lower water to under 2" maybe 1" or so and keep the fish in like I did last time, hopefully nothing dies, I got shrimp and snails in there to, will place paper towels on it, etc. Or maybe just wrap the tank with Ceram wrap. 
either way wish me luck. Gotta go up a flight of stairs to. 
peace.
thanks,
Nate


----------



## Edvet (15 Aug 2018)

Nice tank. Could you relocate the mollie? In my mind the size of it overpowers the rest of the scape. Just personal opinion


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Nice tank. Could you relocate the mollie? In my mind the size of it overpowers the rest of the scape. Just personal opinion


Unfortunatly I wont due to the fact I have had her for a while, plus she munches on algae sometimes if there is any. And ty.


----------



## DutchMuch (16 Aug 2018)

Im in hartwell now, moved the tank this morning. 
Good and bad news...
When loading the tank we had to go down 4 stairs off a porch- and my grandpa (a fit 74 y/o) was holding the opposite end of the 250lb tank, and almost broke his back, injuring his arm falling down the stairs *because it was so heavy, even for me and im very fit* but im glad the tank received minor damage, instead of him breaking his back. He kind of suicide dropped it, meaning he didnt let go of the tank while falling so it landed on his fingers completely- which hurt to an extent im sure. 
When we loaded the tank I kept around 3" of water in it. Fish in, etc.
Plastic wrapped the top

Got the tank to hartwell house unloaded everything but the tank itself, emptied more water, fish were half way Emersed, had to go up around 20 Steep wooden slick stairs which took roughly 45 minutes. 4 people had to help. 
Plants received.... medium-bad injuries, the tank doesn't look the same on the Right side portion of it- its pretty messed up. A lot of stems broke, including the pantanal and rotala mac which suffered of course the most damage, next to that was the aromatica. 
Some fish died, im not sure yet how many have survived. Using a temp light on the tank rn (led)

Im hoping I can fix this for sure... im sure I can and will but- it will take a while.
Not upset but I have had to start this tank over around 5 times now so it takes a big toll on me.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## soggybongo (16 Aug 2018)

feel for ya matey, i'm sure you'll have it up and looking great in no time


----------



## DutchMuch (23 Aug 2018)

*SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW SCAPE!!! HINT: LOOKS NOTHING ON THE RIGHT SIDE AND PART LEFT SIDE LIKE THIS NOW!!!












*


----------



## DutchMuch (23 Aug 2018)

today I received:
blue velvet shrimp
yellow neon shrimp
4 ember tetras
7 Celebes rainbows
1 huge ass bag of SUPER FINE (maybe 4x as fine as the 40b's substrate) pfs
1 bag of stellatus 
1 bag of DBT
1 bag of willow moss
1 gh/kh test kit
1 TDS meter

A lot of stuff.
Post more pics tmrw or day after- here are a few teasers.









Did 2 hour acclimations for everything
fish in 1 bucket
yellows in another
and velvets in another


----------



## DutchMuch (25 Aug 2018)

few pics:
heres a pic of (half) my room- 
please dear God excuse the mess, moving is a hastle as we all know...







pic of some pogo stellatus I added (got it as an extra)




getting as loads of algae, gonna work on scaping more when everything is under control. 
algae because im EI dosing now- was dosing enough for a 40g gonna cut that in half.


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Aug 2018)

ill post pics tonight but rn I will say
the stellatus is indeed doing well- no side shoots as of yet but the pantanal on the other hand I have purposely growing above the surface so on that I have about 5 1/4" stems so far. Trying to propagate.


----------



## DutchMuch (28 Aug 2018)

sorry guys I JUST NOW got home from work (I worked like 7-8 hours my A$$ OFF) so ill post pics tmrw, sorry just to tired and sore


----------



## alto (28 Aug 2018)

Looks like a fantastic room!


----------



## DutchMuch (28 Aug 2018)




----------



## DutchMuch (2 Sep 2018)

Ill update this soon- been busy.
Replanted a bunch of stuff, ordered a bunch more, moved stuff, etc.


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Sep 2018)

Long overdue update... Not much to see honestly, im aware it needs a trim T-T just havent gotten to it ive been so busy. Rn the trimmings are up for sale so the sooner the better LOL

If I could... Cut this tank in half, I would so much because the left side looks like my dreams and the right side is waaaay not as good obvious reasons. I ordered some plants to re do the right side- reason I havent updated- but they all came dead... No refund...
Soooo now I have to wait again. lol. rip.

Pic dump!!!:


----------



## DutchMuch (5 Oct 2018)

Ah yes the lack of updates is exquisite! lol!

Sorry about that  hopefully i can make it up to you all by typing a long write up of whats been going on!


I haven't seen the tank in a week +, i have been traveling to arkansas to get some stuff (we moved from there to GA as u may know) and bring it back down, so currently im at a hotel whilst anticipating seeing my tank tomorrow. Pretty excited to see it honestly, i added a bunch of new plants into the center of the tank- and i think after a bit of growth and proper trimming it will look very nice compared to what it looked like 2 weeks ago haha. I expect tomorrow to see a porly cared for 1 week absent weird looking tank unfortunately but we'll see.
I will take some pics and post the before and after TLC of the tank. Will update then 
Cya tmrw!
Nate


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Oct 2018)

Pic dump:































As you can most likely see, i moved some plants around on the left side. I have Completely removed the pearlweed from the tank and i think i will end up removing the rotala rotundfolia as well, but i havent planned that out officially yet. just an idea.
In the back left i replaced the pearlweed with pogostemon stellatus dassen, and ludwigia mini super red. I moved the super red more towards the back, and i have AR mini- but when i begin to propagate it i will move it in front of the mini super red.

Another cool thing is the leambagoli (however u spell it haha) has had babies 

I think what i am not Purposely doing, is lowering plant MASS, and raising plant Species....


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Oct 2018)

sorry for crap pics- took it with the lens i had on the camera currently cause i JUST got home and am ready for a break haha


----------



## DutchMuch (12 Oct 2018)

A really good; Update.


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Nov 2018)

Currently the tank isnt doing much short of just sitting there.


ive been getting kind of bored with it, wanting to try something new.... Maybe ill do just that. Not sure yet.


----------



## DutchMuch (9 Nov 2018)

Well i forgot to refill Co2 for 2 weeks (got busy and distracted)
fortunately Literally nothing happened just slower plant growth. 

Here is a current FTS, trying to carpet with DBT its taking its time.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (10 Nov 2018)

Wanted to say i like the hair grass with that blyxa, but it's gone.. 
Do you have low light cause it looks pretty dark on photo?


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Nov 2018)

Looking great 


DutchMuch said:


> Well i forgot to refill Co2 for 2 weeks (got busy and distracted)
> fortunately Literally nothing happened just slower plant growth.


Amazing how biologically stable a well planted tank can be.


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Nov 2018)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Wanted to say i like the hair grass with that blyxa, but it's gone..
> Do you have low light cause it looks pretty dark on photo?


my photos always turn out dark, i lower the ISO- better focus i find.
But no its (well, used to be at least, im sure now its a bit lower but in the same range due to aging bulbs i gotta buy new ones cause why not) very high par, around 100-200+ with aging/new bulbs or so, i had burr help me figure that out a while back. Just has 1 geisman super purple in it, and i just havent had the funds to purchase the bulbs i so desire yet :/


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Nov 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking great
> 
> Amazing how biologically stable a well planted tank can be.


yea i was pretty surprised myself and thankful haha


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Nov 2018)

been a long time since the last update,

Here's a freshy! Explanations to some images at the bottom: 



























(image above)
Rotala h'ra, friend sent to me, i have absolutely no clue what to do with it. Added some to the emersed setup- but this has just been floating here for around 3 weeks. 







(image above)
Whatever this is, someone sent to me on a plant order, and I HATE IT, ive been pulling TUFFS of this shi* out for about, 3 weeks, now (didnt come from the h'ra it came from a christmas moss order) and it was originally in the fluval, but when i took DBT out of the fluval, i guess the tiniest spec (after i actually INSPECTED the dbt making sure it wasnt attached to it at all) was still attached and behold, i now have another un-rid-able plant sp.





Easily over 70 wild type cherries in this tank now. 
not counting the babies.


























(image above)

The images of this rotala rotundfolia from the top of the water looking down; truly do not come close of what it looks like in real life. IRL it looks like a sunset! its incredible! Tons of work on that specific plant paid off just for one image LOL. 












So what is this (last) image about?

Well. I might be doing an iwagumi.
Might as in, am.
I think i've said it previously but im not sure, so now you know, the black lava rock i purchased i really enjoyed versus seiryu stone i saw. (i bought this from Premier aquatics) and oh man, i do not regret my purchase. The rock IMO contrasts very well with just about everything, i haven't done a fake scape with it yet as im not even close to ready to begin this iwagumi 40b adventure but, it definitely excites me. The carpet plan is- Well actually, nvm lets not get to out of hand here....!

*for size reference, see the 1 gallon jug in the background. The main rock is larger than the water jug.*


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2018)

Look forward to the iwagumi


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Dec 2018)

Duck tape rules.


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Dec 2018)

Ady34 said:


> Look forward to the iwagumi


You're going to laugh.

So after re doing the 40b a bit and moving SOME minor plants around (its all i could do ive been to busy)
Im really thinking hmmm
did i really just waste 100$ on stone and publicly humiliate myself cause this is looking pretty freaking nice now.

yes im really saying that.

But good news, here is my random thoughts that probobly wont happen so dont get excited.
New 40b?
it would be in the opposite corner of the room
its not to expensive
i have extra sand
only thing i do not have is an extra light so thats where my "cheap" ends and it would be around 300$ for me to get another light....


hmmmm

now that i think of the upkeep, yea forget that.


Eventually i will tear down the scape i currently have im honestly just waiting for the fish to die, but i have at least 40 fish in there now and wads of shrimp.... so i guess waiting isnt totally an option unless i want to wait forever.
Really, i guess it all boils down to when i want to tear it down and re start. Its been 2 years or so since ive re done a scape and im getting the itch... i "completed" this scape about 1 year in and from there ive just been kind of "growing high tech plants" to see if i can do it. Which has turned out amazing honestly. 

things to think about, disregard my random babblings


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Dec 2018)

*Plans for the iwagumi 
*
so now i have to plan out this iwagumi... Im very nervous with all honestly, most likely more than i should be. My plan is pretty simple but i just need a little advice,

So here are my ideas:

Your basic iwagumi stone layout (but with lava rock)

-Dwarf baby tears (carpet)
-Blyxa Japonica (to put in between the rocks)

Should i do a background plants? and should i put those directly behind the rocks or just all over the background?...
Thats where im really lost at... the background.. 

As for substrate, i currently have a dirted substrate (well why where you waiting for your fish to die off? here's your answer...) i really want to take the dirt up and start doing traditional Estimative index dosing (dry) again because with this dirt its reaching... a 1-2 year old age and its Still going surprisingly i havent does in.... a long time.
I would like to tear up the entire substrate and re do EVERYTHING substrate wise, i have the sand to replace it with luckily so that is not another purchase i have to make. Its just inert very fine PFS. I could take the fish out, but what about all the shrimp? and even some of the fish i have in there i simply, cannot, catch even if the tank was bare and the water level was super low. Yes im talking about the unknown amount of breeding pygmy corys i have living in there like a tribe...


So thats how far i am into thought on this so far.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Dec 2018)

Hi all,





DutchMuch said:


> (image above)
> Whatever this is, someone sent to me on a plant order, and I HATE IT, ive been pulling TUFFS of this shi* out for about, 3 weeks, now (didnt come from the h'ra it came from a christmas moss order)


It looks like it might be <"_Utricularia gibba">.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Dec 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,It looks like it might be <"_Utricularia gibba">.
> _
> cheers Darrel


yea its been spreading like mad. I forgot to update u all on this. Its definitely worse than algae. It spreads to fast and i have to manually remove it whenever i see it, then when i do that it BREAKS even when im gentle so i cant kill it OR remove it.


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Jan 2019)

Update time:


Did a massive trim, and FINALLY- came up with a great re-scape for the right most portion of the tank! looks great now and i hope it works out!

We'll see later on for sure!

Here are images, pardon the bacteria bloom:


----------



## Onoma1 (7 Jan 2019)

Really enjoy your scapes and your use of texture and colour. Wondered what the plant was on the far left (front) and why it was placed / kept there in this scape? Did you move away from dirted for this one?


----------



## DutchMuch (7 Jan 2019)

Onoma1 said:


> Really enjoy your scapes and your use of texture and colour. Wondered what the plant was on the far left (front) and why it was placed / kept there in this scape? Did you move away from dirted for this one?


Hey Onoma1!,

The plant you describe is 
*Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'*
a very cool plant!

Honestly, i keep it there specifically because a "inspirational fellow" gave it to me a while back, and i just have no idea where i should move it to. Honestly i have propagated around 10 plants from that one, 3 being mother plants currently, so i guess if i wanted to i could simply uproot it with no issue  

It is getting fairly large now and it being right up on the glass isn't exactly "attractive" haha
Something to think about i suppose.

This tank (40b) is indeed dirted, i dirted it around a year or two ago and it is still running strong  the last time i fertilized was... 7 months ago or so. 


Im very happy you enjoy the aquascape, i love comments and compliments! 

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## DutchMuch (13 Jan 2019)

Some picture updates,
quick pics so dont judge me on the images bad quality.



















*
Whoever notices the big difference and comments and tells me it, i will give u a over the internet cookie. *


----------



## Onoma1 (13 Jan 2019)

*Whoever notices the big difference and comments and tells me it, i will give u a over the internet cookie. 
*
You moved the Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'. Any chance of a cocolate cookie?


----------



## DutchMuch (13 Jan 2019)

Onoma1 said:


> *Whoever notices the big difference and comments and tells me it, i will give u a over the internet cookie.
> *
> You moved the Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'. Any chance of a cocolate cookie?


----------



## DutchMuch (13 Jan 2019)

Thinking of trimming the dbt....


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2019)

Lily pipe glassware  no more duct tape 
Nice plants


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Jan 2019)

Ady34 said:


> Lily pipe glassware  no more duct tape
> Nice plants


well i had the lily pipes w/ duck tape BEFORE, but now i finally arranged the hoses on the pipes so they dont Turn the pipes, they actually are all facing the right direction with a bit of help from the suction cups. 

And ty! appreciate the comment ady!


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

*I am in need of some advice.* 

So i am losing interest in my stock. 
I have shrimp.
I have about 15 pygmy cories that i never get to see.
i have 1 molly that i never get to see.
i have 2 whiptails, i like to find.
i have 3 ember tetras because the other 5 i had died mid moving the tank from AR to GA. And i like these guys...

I dont know. Im just getting really bored of the current stock. Coming home after working all day, and not really getting to see any fish enjoying the water is like, i dont know how to explain it. Just kind of boring. Yea i love to grow the plants, but plants require the patience of course and i would like to focus on something between the waiting. 

I am looking for a, possibly oddball i guess, just neat really, main Singular fish, that i could add to gain interest again. Maybe a little bigger i dont know, the largest fish i've owned was about 3" haha. 

I was thinking, well what about pinoy angel. just one, but no i dont want to do that because with how thick my substrate is, i still morally wouldnt feel right. I want something that will be completely comfortable in this 40b.

does anyone have Any ideas?


----------



## Conort2 (27 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> *I am in need of some advice.*
> 
> So i am losing interest in my stock.
> I have shrimp.
> ...



Most personable fish I've kept which doesn't get large is crenicichla compressiceps. Great fish with amazing character. They're a specialist invertebrate feeder however your nano fish still may be too small so it might not be viable. The issue I've always had when I've kept them and hence the reason why I no longer own them is any larger fish, discus and earth eaters in my case would have their fins nipped continually. They were fine with smaller fish like tetras however I never kept any tetras as small as embers with them.

You could also try keyhole cichlids, some of the smaller acaras like laetercara curviceps or dorsigera which have a nice purple colour when in breeding condition. I think an angle might look abit too large in that tank and upset the scale. I think it could be do able though.

A group of medium sized gourami like pearls or thick lipped would look nice too.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> Some picture updates,
> quick pics so dont judge me on the images bad quality.




You couldn’t take a bad picture of that scape if you tried. Lovely tight growth going on there


----------



## akwarium (27 Jan 2019)

Most fish do not like to be kept alone.  

A nice shoal of school of bolder fish would look nice and probably make your other fish feel more secure and come out of hiding.


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

akwarium said:


> Most fish do not like to be kept alone.
> 
> A nice shoal of school of bolder fish would look nice and probably make your other fish feel more secure and come out of hiding.


as said before ive had larger schools in here before, it didnt change anything. 

Thanks though


----------



## akwarium (27 Jan 2019)

Okay, what about rainbowfish? they are active, colorful, plantsafe and the smaller to mid-sized species should fit in your size tank..


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

akwarium said:


> Okay, what about rainbowfish? they are active, colorful, plantsafe and the smaller to mid-sized species should fit in your size tank..


already had them if you've read the journal haha not looking for schoolers, like i said, a singular fish lol


----------



## akwarium (27 Jan 2019)

Marosatherina ladigesi is nothing compared to Melanotaenia boesemani. 

There are some fish that can or should be kept singular, but they will either grow too large, dig out or destroy your plants, or spend their days in hiding because they are night active. 

In every Dutchstyle aquascape you will find schooling fish and maybe a pair of gourami or dwarfcichlids, those are the fish that will do well. You're free to try anything else, but in that case you should not wait until someone is suggesting it, because that may be a very long wait...


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

akwarium said:


> Marosatherina ladigesi is nothing compared to Melanotaenia boesemani.
> 
> There are some fish that can or should be kept singular, but they will either grow too large, dig out or destroy your plants, or spend their days in hiding because they are night active.
> 
> In every Dutchstyle aquascape you will find schooling fish and maybe a pair of gourami or dwarfcichlids, those are the fish that will do well. You're free to try anything else, but in that case you should not wait until someone is suggesting it, because that may be a very long wait...


if its one thing that is easy to spot, i am a patient person. Its the reason i ask this question, i do not expect to be servered a answer in 10 days on a silver platter...

I wasnt referring to boesemani as they get to big for this tank. I was referring to  Pseudomugil gertrudae...

Not all singular fish are "large and in charge" either. Example, is a peacock gudeon. However i simply dont find interest in these guys, they fit the exact description of what i am in search of. Just about 2" bigger.

As you can see this isnt a true dutch, its a Tryhard Dutch. Meaning it is not abiding by the "rules" of the aquascape type that AGA made.

This tank has already had its share of dwarf cichlids as well


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

Conort2 said:


> gourami like pearls


the more i look at them, the more you have me convinced. Should i get just 1? hmmm


----------



## Conort2 (27 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> the more i look at them, the more you have me convinced. Should i get just 1? hmmm


I'd say go for a male with two to three females. The male will show much better colour and you'll get interesting behaviour between the group.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## DutchMuch (27 Jan 2019)

Conort2 said:


> I'd say go for a male with two to three females. The male will show much better colour and you'll get interesting behaviour between the group.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Conor


Sounds good! will look into it


----------



## DutchMuch (28 Jan 2019)

Update pic (Big trim)


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Feb 2019)

You guys will love the update images i have.

BIG shoutout to Roy The seattle aquarist, he sent me some High quality hot plants that are finally starting to grow well, i havent done a first trim and replant on them yet but im looking forward to it. So anyway big thanks to him and Jfhr on my discord server for sending me the pogo that is now absolutely thriving. 

So thanks guys!


Here are my update images:
p.s. i caught a pic of one of the elusive corydoras he was just sitting there in the front i KNEW i had to take pics today because of that haha


----------



## DutchMuch (8 Feb 2019)

Have not done a water change in 2 1/2 weeks

Still going strong!

Not my longest time w/o doing a wc though, think my longest was 4 weeks and nothing happened. Nothing was "going bad" etc etc i just did it to catch up on maintenance.

I would do the recommended 50% wc's every weekend but sometimes i dont have time and next thing you know its tuesday! Then all the sudden its the 8th???

lol


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

i just got done doing something to the tank i haven't done in a Very long time...

Stay tuned, will update tomorrow. I think you all will have that "wow" expression when you see it.


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

Well im trying to upload the photos now, but the camera is not connecting to the pc for some reason?... ill try later in a few hours i guess...

p.s. i just discovered some really bad news. So there is another spoiler for you all to feast on in the mean time.


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

*Very Very Very large update:*

As Takashi Amano says, _once you successfully complete 7 plant trimmings, on the eight trim, trim your plants bare to the ground, and replant the ones you have left over as desired.

So i did just that.
_
Here is what happened and what i ended up with: 

I pulled up the Dwarf Lobelia cardinalis first, which looked like this:




Allow me to say, how difficult this was, and No i didnt actually pull it up (dirted tank) i trimmed it to the ground as directed. But even then, it was very difficult to close my scaping scissors on the plants roots they were so look! you can clearly see in the image how thick the roots are and imagine how it'd be difficult to cut!








So after the lobelia, i moved onto the rotala rotundfolia, this was also kind of difficult since i wasn't just Mowing everything down all in one batch, i was separating the plants as i went and trimming them to specific points and heights after i had done their initial trim. For example i had a 5 gallon bucket i put the trash plants (and excess trims) in and a 3 gallon plastic tub to hold the good trims, as seen here:





So cutting the rotundfolia was interesting for sure, it had been so long since i have seen a Clear cut scape after it was so bushy etc etc. 

So i ended up PLOWING the crypt. balansae as far to the ground as i could possibly get it, i kid u not the diameter of the base stems were 1- 1 1/2 inches in diameter!!! I have not seen a plant so thick in all my years. It was a sight to see for sure, 

Now i have some bad news before i move on, durring the cuttings of the crypt balansae, i was being Extremely cautious of my whiptail/twig catfish. Now they naturally like to attach themselves and rarely move to camo themselves to seem as if they are just twigs/sticks. Durring me cautiously cutting the balansae, i suddenly saw one of the catfish In between my scissors (this is how camo they are) and he Twisted around really fast and it cut him on his middle tail area, i was really upset but he seemed to be alright, fast forward to the next day (today) and i observed his cut, it is indeed a flesh wound, but its not to deep. If compared to a human size, the wound would be around 2-3" deep of a cut. 
As i have no access to medicines to provide to ensure his recovery, im hoping a very clean and happy tank will enable his healing process to go faster and/or smoother.
It really had me worried and i still am, but im sure he'll be alright from what i have/am observed from him today. He is acting himself (doing nothing) so that is good in my book. They live from 5-15 years in captivity so they are both like family to me, just as it is having a dog, so me hurting him on accident got me feeling really guilty... 

Back onto the trimming experience, after i cut the rotundfolia, the bacopa colorata, and the pogostemon stellatus, and removing the myrio and replacing it entirely with 'rotala indica true' from the same strain of plant i've been growing since original arkansas greenhouse plantings, i had completely finished the trim job. 

Honestly it looks pretty barren, but i did not touch the right most part of the tank, simply because 1/4 of those plants are new, and blyxa doesnt really need to be trimmed .

The pogo erectus is slowly gaining some height, otherwise the colors on it and overall health is stunning.

Here are the rest of the images i took throughout this process (and the final fts image is after a water change this morning, sorry for image quality it was during the day)















The tank looks a bit rough, but give it about 2-3 weeks and it should look more presentable. 

Another bad news, sadly, this involves deaths... of some pals i have also had over the course of a while, After clearing the tank, next morning i was wondering why the tank was so bare with movement. 
All my ember tetras (all but 1) were gone.
I figured they were hiding, so i proceeded to look until i admitted defeat. I could only think of one other place they had gone. 
The eheim skimmer. @CooKieS .
I checked the skimmer, to my absolute dismay, there they lie. All the ember tetras. Dead. 
So i was very bummed. That's the last of true nano fish i will own i think. Under 1 1/2" that is. 

Rest in peace ember family...

i will continue to update throughout the months, as most have seen by now we are moving soon (soon as in weeks/months we dont really know) and this tank could quite definitely come to an ends very soon due to water parameters at the location we are moving to. RO has been taken into consideration, and will most likely be used and ill have to remove funds from my car fund in order to purchase this. which is a big fat Suck, but its all i can do to keep the tank going really. And i rather spend 300-500$ than killing a **(insert larger amount of money here that ill keep anonymous)** hobby. 

Hope you all enjoyed the update, 
Thanks much,
AA


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (14 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> this tank could quite definitely come to an ends very soon due to water parameters at the location we are moving to.



You sure you don’t want to give the local water in Arkansas a go @DutchMuch ? Was thinking about the days I used to do RO after the convo we had in your other post. It’s a PITA compared to using tap water.

Sorry to hear about your Ember’s btw


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> You sure you don’t want to give the local water in Arkansas a go @DutchMuch ? Was thinking about the days I used to do RO after the convo we had in your other post. It’s a PITA compared to using tap water.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Ember’s btw


thank you,
I may give it a go, i have before, and ended up with horrible results. 
Im undecided. Especially in our 1000sqft house, the RO would 100% be a PITA i get it. But i really am in a corner and have a Very very limited amtn of options...


----------



## Costa (15 Feb 2019)

Wonderful pictures! Is the agrobrite dimmable? I noticed the fixture is in fact bigger than your tank, and very bright! What's your photoperiod?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Feb 2019)

I use the water collected from our dehumidifier (dries the washing every night in winter months) to soften water and make up ferts. Gathers 25-30 litres per week on average.

Not sure about the climate in Arkansas throughout the year @DutchMuch but could be another way of gathering some purified water. I suppose in the States you’ll just be using a dryer though.


----------



## Filip Krupa (15 Feb 2019)

Good update.

Sorry to hear about the casualties.
Every disaster is an opportunity, though! Such is nature.

Cant wait to see it all grow back.

Fil


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

Costa said:


> Wonderful pictures! Is the agrobrite dimmable? I noticed the fixture is in fact bigger than your tank, and very bright! What's your photoperiod?


Thank you i appreciate it 

Agrobrite far as i know is Not dimmable (im sure some techy can make it dimmable though) but i dont think you'd really wanna dim it anyway. Its pretty expensive so i would rather than dimming it to only get 1/2 its potential instead buy a lower tech light if thats what your looking for.

Yea the fixture has a in total 6" overhand or so, maybe more im just guessing.
Me and burr (forget his real name) about a year ago did some math to mathematically Assume what the par at substrate level was and it was over 150-200 at the time. Now i've since switched the bulbs out and replaced them so im not sure.

Photoperiod is 8 hours

Hope this helped


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> I use the water collected from our dehumidifier (dries the washing every night in winter months) to soften water and make up ferts. Gathers 25-30 litres per week on average.
> 
> Not sure about the climate in Arkansas throughout the year @DutchMuch but could be another way of gathering some purified water. I suppose in the States you’ll just be using a dryer though.


interesting, never heard of that being a thing. cool.  
Climate in ar in a nutshell:
Summer: 105 degrees F
Winter: 10 degrees F
We have 2 huge rain barrels outside (think like 1000g or more idk) the house is a "self sufficient house" another user mentioned that but- idk- i still got a handful of research to do on some stuff. But; even so ill most likely end up going RO. But i may give it another try without RO so i dont waste a purchase like with a test tank maybe.


----------



## CooKieS (15 Feb 2019)

That eheim skim is really good at killing nano species...sorry for your loss


----------



## Costa (15 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> Thank you i appreciate it
> 
> Agrobrite far as i know is Not dimmable (im sure some techy can make it dimmable though) but i dont think you'd really wanna dim it anyway. Its pretty expensive so i would rather than dimming it to only get 1/2 its potential instead buy a lower tech light if thats what your looking for.
> 
> ...



It's also hung quite high from the water surface from what I can tell from your pictures. I think I will go for the 4ft 4-tube version for my 200gal, it's only £150


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

Costa said:


> It's also hung quite high from the water surface from what I can tell from your pictures. I think I will go for the 4ft 4-tube version for my 200gal, it's only £150


go for it, the reason i got a large one like this is because if i do decide to upgrade, then i can still use it with the possibility of not having to buy another light fixture.
The other reason is because the customizability of the bulbs.
And the last reason is because if i want to downsize then i can have a smaller tank, and a cool emersed setup next to it for example. Its a very great light i recommend it.

p.s. i think its around 1ft from my tanks surface


----------



## Costa (15 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> go for it, the reason i got a large one like this is because if i do decide to upgrade, then i can still use it with the possibility of not having to buy another light fixture.
> The other reason is because the customizability of the bulbs.
> And the last reason is because if i want to downsize then i can have a smaller tank, and a cool emersed setup next to it for example. Its a very great light i recommend it.
> 
> p.s. i think its around 1ft from my tanks surface



Thank you for the reply, great tank you've got there! 

One more question, what's your co2 bubble rate and diffusion method? Still using the inline atomizer?


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Feb 2019)

Costa said:


> One more question, what's your co2 bubble rate and diffusion method? Still using the inline atomizer?


if its one thing i will never buy in this hobby ever again
its a inline diffuser
absolutely hate those things.

Currently running a Atomic inline co2 diffuser from GLA.

Bubble rate is uncountable lol its very high, my drop checker is yellow.


----------



## DutchMuch (8 Mar 2019)

*Took the tank down (moving reasons)

*Sold all plants
*I found the fish a home that i think they can live their lives out in whilst thriving
*Taking down tank. *


----------



## Fiske (8 Mar 2019)

CooKieS said:


> That eheim skim is really good at killing nano species...sorry for your loss



I do this; after much faffing about with various solutions, this has proven to be the best so far. You could glue it in place, I did once, but not anymore. 100% guaranteed? Nah, nothing is. I only run my skimmer for extended periods during night, in daytime it's 5-15 mins tops with a timer. So far so good.


----------



## CooKieS (8 Mar 2019)

Here's mine;






Works great


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Jul 2019)

*Update on tank:


Did a little biotope, then bought a 75g tearing this one down new 75g (with custom built stand)  journal coming soon*


----------



## DutchMuch (24 Dec 2019)

Update on the update:
Journal coming soon


----------

